# Mehrkanal Audi am PC wiedergeben



## Worrel (6. April 2018)

Ich höre Musik über meinen Rechner. Und da dann über foobar.

Nun habe ich einige Mehrkanal Musik DVDs, die ich entsprechend auch gerippt über den PC im Mehrkanal wiedergeben möchte - am liebsten eben auch über foobar, damit alles an einem Platz ist.

Die Frage ist jetzt: Welches Format und Tool ist dafür optimal?
Für meine normalen Musikdateien verwende ich inzwischen FLAC - in Audacity wird beim Exportieren einer 5.1 Datei (6 separate Spuren) aber immer in 2 Kanäle gespeichert - auch bei anderen Formaten ...


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2018)

Foobar kann auch rippen, aber keine Ahnung, ob das auch bei DVDs geht. Ein Tonformat bzw. verfahren, wo der 5.1-Sound erhalten bleibt, kenn ich grad nicht, Musik ist halt normalerweise Stereo. Vielleicht hilft das hier, hab ich spontan gefunden https://www.winxdvd.com/resource/extract-audio-from-dvd.htm


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Foobar kann auch rippen, aber keine Ahnung, ob das auch bei DVDs geht. Ein Tonformat bzw. verfahren, wo der 5.1-Sound erhalten bleibt, kenn ich grad nicht, Musik ist halt normalerweise Stereo. Vielleicht hilft das hier, hab ich spontan gefunden https://www.winxdvd.com/resource/extract-audio-from-dvd.htm


Um das Rippen geht es mir gar nicht. Ich hab die Dateien bereits als Mehrkanal WAVs auf dem Rechner. 

Allerdings sind das dann zB Lieder 1-5 und die erste Hälfte des 6. Liedes in einer Datei.
Ich hätte dann aber gerne jeweils eine(!) Datei, in der nur *ein einzelnes Lied *im Mehrkanal Sound gespeichert ist und idealerweise genauso wie MP3s/FLACs mit Album Cover und korrekten Tags ausgestattet ist.

Daher suche ich eine Software/Plugin/Vorgehensweise, wie man aus vorhandenen Mehrkanal Spuren solche zB 5.1 Musikdateien erstellt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Um das Rippen geht es mir gar nicht. Ich hab die Dateien bereits als Mehrkanal WAVs auf dem Rechner.


 ich meinte rippen UND natürlich auch umwandeln. Lied mit foobar abspielen, rechtsklick auf das Lied in der Playlist, convert. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung, ob es auch 5.1-Support gibt.


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2018)

Foobar kann aber doch keine DVDs abspielen ...


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Foobar kann aber doch keine DVDs abspielen ...


 dann weiß ich auch keinen rat


----------



## Spiritogre (9. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Um das Rippen geht es mir gar nicht. Ich hab die Dateien bereits als Mehrkanal WAVs auf dem Rechner.
> 
> Allerdings sind das dann zB Lieder 1-5 und die erste Hälfte des 6. Liedes in einer Datei.
> Ich hätte dann aber gerne jeweils eine(!) Datei, in der nur *ein einzelnes Lied *im Mehrkanal Sound gespeichert ist und idealerweise genauso wie MP3s/FLACs mit Album Cover und korrekten Tags ausgestattet ist.
> ...



Sollen die dann WAV bleiben? 
Das musst du halt u.U. dann selbst in einem Audio Editor zurechtschneiden. Ist natürlich blöd, dass das beim Rippen nicht gleich automatisch gemacht wurde. Wüsste jetzt allerdings auch kein Programm, das Musik von DVD so einfach rippt und aufteilen kann, wenn das Original durchgehend war.
Frage ist jetzt natürlich ob das kostenlose Programme wie Audacity mit 5.1 Sound und mehr hinbekommen oder du schwere Geschütze wie Samplitude Pro auffahren musst.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2018)

Schneiden geht mit audacity, aber ob es dann 5.1 bleibt, das müsste man mal testen.


----------



## Worrel (9. April 2018)

Noch mal ganz konkret:

Ich habe eine DVD, auf der das Album nochmal im 5.1 Sound als DVD Audio mit dabei ist. Das ist von Hersteller so gedacht, daß man die DVD in den DVD Player legt und dann wie einen Film über die 5.1 Anlage hört. Währenddessen ist eine Slideshow zu sehen.

Nun möchte ich diese Lieder im 5.1 oder Surround Sound (also 4 Kanäle) separat vom Datenträger Lied für Lied hören können. Dazu habe ich die Tonspuren gerippt und momentan in drei großen Dateien auf dem Rechner- Hierbei handelt es sich um die laufenden Tonspuren von zB Lied 1 bis 4 und die erste Hälfte von 5, Lied 5 (Rest) bis 8 (erste Hälfte) und Lied 8 (Rest) bis 10.

Dieses sind momentan Mehrkanal WAVs - dh: öffne ich diese in Audacity, so werden mir 6 einzelne Spuren untereinander präsentiert.

Ich könnte diese nun einfach schneiden, habe aber scheinbar nur die Möglichkeit, den Ton dann als Stereodatei zu exportieren.

Daher ist meine Frage: 
Wie kriege ich diese Dateien pro Lied geschnipselt in ein Format, das Mehrkanal Sound enthält? Geht das überhaupt mit Audacity? Oder müßte ich dafür eine 5.1 fähige DAW anschmeißen?

WAV wäre unpraktisch, da das ja am meisten Platz verbraucht; es sollte aber schon ein möglichst hochqualitatives Format sein.
Für Stereo bevorzuge ich momentan FLAC mit max. Qualitätseinstellung.

Idealerweise sollte das Format mit foobar abspielbar sein, Albumcover und die üblichen Tags beinhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2018)

Also, ich hab schon verstanden, worum es geht, 

Versuch mal testweise: mach mal eine Kopie der WAV-Datei, dann öffnest du die Datei in Audacity, schneidest alles weg bis auf das, was du als "einen Song" behalten willst und dann speicherst du es einfach, also nicht "exportieren" - gehen dann die 5.1-Infos verloren, oder bleiben sie erhalten? In letzterem Falle mach halt dann pro Lied eine Kopie der Ursprungsdatei, kannst die ja dann vorher schon umbenennen in Lied1, Lied2 usw, und schneidest bei jeder Kopie alles weg bis auf das jeweils gewollte Lied und speicherst.

Wenn es aber beim speichern zu einer Stereodatei wird, dann musst du wohl ein Programm nehmen, das das wirklich explizit kann.


Wenn du aber einzelne 5.1-Wavs hast, dann müsstest du die einzelnen WAVS eigentlich mit foobar in 5.1-flac konvertieren können. Hast du mal die vorhandene wav-Datei in 5.1-flac versucht zu konvertieren?


----------



## Worrel (9. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab schon verstanden, worum es geht,
> 
> Versuch mal testweise: mach mal eine Kopie der WAV-Datei, dann öffnest du die Datei in Audacity, schneidest alles weg bis auf das, was du als "einen Song" behalten willst und dann speicherst du es einfach, also nicht "exportieren" -


Dann kommt der _"speichern unter"_ Dialog.

Aber gute Idee.

Beim Exportieren kommt auch immer der Hinweis, daß das jetzt in 2 Stereo Spuren zusammen gefaßt wird. Auch bei zB AC3.



> Wenn du aber einzelne 5.1-Wavs hast,


Ich hab momentan eine 6-Kanal-WAV mit 4 1/2 Liedern drin.



> Hast du mal die vorhandene wav-Datei in 5.1-flac versucht zu konvertieren?


Die kann ich mit foobar tatsächlich in eine 6-spurige Flac Datei umwandeln. 

Allerdings ist immer noch  Lied 1-4 1/2 ein Track.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2018)

Hast du mal die Surround-Flac mit audacity versucht zu schneiden? Kann natürlich sein, dass audacity einfach kein 5.1 als Export kann, u.a vlt wegen Lizenzen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. April 2018)

Persönlich kenne foobar nicht und  Audacity hab ich vor Jahren für mich als unbrauchbar gehalten. Ich habe noch eine ganz alte Version ( 2004 WinXP) von Emagic Logic Platinum ich glaube das ist 5.5.1 oder so. Da gab es schon die Option in 5.1 abzumischen. Evtl. gibt es ja Trial/ Demo Versionen von Sequenzern am Markt mit denen das geht.


----------

